# Call of Cthulhu Open Call PBP



## Angelsboi (Apr 12, 2002)

I have this AWESOME idea for a Cthulhu campaign and i wanna run one online (i have the place set up and everything.  A friend of mine owns goandroleplay.com and its free message boards over there!).

I need a good (not cheesy) Cthulhu campaign name set in modern times.  Id tell ya more but it would ruin it (for anyone who wants to play (**hint*drop me an email at Angelsboi21@hotimail.com*hint* *)

If ya dont wanna play but would like to know more, email me anyway ....


----------

